# 3 for Us, how bout everyone else?



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

Well opening day was a busy one for us(pics will follow), My buddy and I spent the Morning glassing and locating some Cows, found them up high about 10,000 feeding toward the dark timber. Left at 3 in the afternoon for about a 2 hour hike to get up to where we spotted them in the Morning, got setup and did a little cow calling and after 3 chirps got a response, 30 secs later 3 cows come rollin in, I shoot mine at 9 yards, run about 15 and piles up(rage did quit the number on her), the others run off, chirp again and sure enough they come right back and my buddy pin wheels his at 19 yards. spent the rest of the evening quartering and hanging what we couldn't pack out, went back in in the morning and got the rest. Thank goodness it was **** cold up that high, meat was **** near frozen solid. Spent the rest of the trip trying to get the 3rd elusive one until this morning when it came together for a yearling toe head at 12 yards or so for our other buddy. (first bowkill)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, you guys have got it figured out.

Congratulations to all three of ya.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds like some good hard work that paid off. Congratulations on filling the freezer!!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Hiked 14 miles today. Passed on 3 easy cow shots. Rather have a branched bull this year. 

My brother missed two of those cows today, too. He's pretty excited. It was his first arrows flung at elk!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Perhaps I'm just too new to archery hunting (first year) but I had 5 cows walk past me at 18 yards opening day around 7pm and I didn't shoot. Was hoping for a bull. Is that lame to pass on a cow when I can take one with my tag or should I just fill the freezer?

Anyway, I don't mean to hijack the thread. Nice work on getting your elk.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

congrats fellas! nice work.. our elk hunt was spoiled when we packed in only to find the drainage we hoped to find em in full of sheep. Not an elk to be found for miles, we looked.. :evil: I hate sheep.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

billybass23 said:


> congrats fellas! nice work.. our elk hunt was spoiled when we packed in only to find the drainage we hoped to find em in full of sheep. Not an elk to be found for miles, we looked.. :evil: I hate sheep.


That happened to my buddies last year. Sheep are a bane.

Did I mention I hate cows (moo variety) as well?


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

ktowncamo said:


> Perhaps I'm just too new to archery hunting (first year) but I had 5 cows walk past me at 18 yards opening day around 7pm and I didn't shoot. Was hoping for a bull. Is that lame to pass on a cow when I can take one with my tag or should I just fill the freezer?
> 
> Anyway, I don't mean to hijack the thread. Nice work on getting your elk.


Unless you are going after a trophy bull or are going to do something with the rack, sticking a cow is fine. They have opened it up to cows for a reason. Besides, cows usually taste better anyway.


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

The old saying rings true...
..."Don't pass up on the 1st day what you are willing to take on the last day."


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

3D4ME said:


> The old saying rings true...
> ..."Don't pass up on the 1st day what you are willing to take on the last day."


I don't like that saying at all.. That'd give you no chance to hunt for a nice one during the duration of the season and still fill your tag at the end.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

HNT2LV said:


> Well opening day was a busy one for us*(pics will follow), *My buddy and I spent the Morning glassing and locating some Cows, found them up high about 10,000 feeding toward the dark timber. Left at 3 in the afternoon for about a 2 hour hike to get up to where we spotted them in the Morning, got setup and did a little cow calling and after 3 chirps got a response, 30 secs later 3 cows come rollin in, I shoot mine at 9 yards, run about 15 and piles up(rage did quit the number on her), the others run off, chirp again and sure enough they come right back and my buddy pin wheels his at 19 yards. spent the rest of the evening quartering and hanging what we couldn't pack out, went back in in the morning and got the rest. Thank goodness it was **** cold up that high, meat was **** near frozen solid. Spent the rest of the trip trying to get the 3rd elusive one until this morning when it came together for a yearling toe head at 12 yards or so for our other buddy. (first bowkill)


so how bout them pics?


----------

